# XIAMEN | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NBA China to build world-class stadium*
Updated: 2012-07-22 08:28
By China Daily 

Huahong Investment and NBA China have reached a partnership through which the NBA will consult on the design and development of a multi-purpose, NBA-style arena in a new entertainment district in Xiamen's Jimei District. The official signing ceremony was attended by Li Yaoyue, district mayor of Jimei; Cheng Hong, president and chairwoman of Huahong Investment Co Ltd; and David Shoemaker, CEO of NBA China.

This partnership to build an arena consistent with NBA standards in Xiamen represents the first-ever state-of-the-art, multi-purpose sports and entertainment arena in Fujian province.

The Xiamen Arena will be developed on 101 acres of land located in the center of the Jimei New City near the Xiamen North Train Station and will serve as the city's premier sports and entertainment destination once complete. The arena is expected to be operational in early 2016 and is expected to host a variety of sports and entertainment events.

"Much progress has been made today on creating a large-scale international sports and entertainment district that combines the NBA's standards with Jimei's sports and culture, innovation and leisure and tourism industries," said Li.

"We will continue to provide all necessary support for the successful construction and operation of the Xiamen Sports and Entertainment District by creating an excellent environment with supporting facilities and services."

The NBA will consult on the development of the arena's design with partner Huahong Investment, who will oversee the marketing and promotion of the venue. The arena will incorporate standard features of an NBA-style venue such as a center court jumbotron, 360-degree LED signage, luxury suites, concession stands, VIP lounges and restaurants.

The Xiamen Arena marks the fourth significant arena initiative for the NBA in China, after the development and launch of the Beijing MasterCard Center, the Shanghai Mercedes-Benz Arena and the Guangzhou International Sports Arena.

"Our goal is to create the most advanced sports and entertainment venue in China," said Cheng.

"Through this newly-formed partnership with NBA China, we will create a one-of-a-kind, multi-purpose arena that will accommodate nearly any live sports or entertainment event, thus allowing Xiamen to further solidify its position as one of China's most attractive cities in which to live and work."

"We are proud and honored to be involved with this major NBA-style arena development for the city of Xiamen, which will not only bring tremendous benefits to the people of Xiamen but also to the whole of Fujian province, a region with deep roots in China's sports culture," said Shoemaker.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chinese coastal city builds 6-bln-yuan undersea tunnel*

XIAMEN, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- A coastal Chinese city on Thursday started construction on a 6-billion-yuan (949 million U.S. dollars) undersea tunnel linking Xiamen's downtown island with its major industrial district.

The 9.03-km tunnel will link downtown Xiamen with Haicang District, the largest Taiwanese investment zone in the Chinese mainland in terms of size, when it is completed in 2016, local officials said. The bottom of the tunnel will be built 72.6 meters below the ocean surface.

Zhang Canmin, vice mayor of Xiamen, said the tunnel is key to building a network of highways to improve logistics in the economically robust region, which has been a focus of Taiwanese investment over the past three decades.

Xiamen was one of the first special economic zones China set up in the late 1970s and early 1980s to test market-oriented economic reforms. Business used to be centered in the city's downtown island but has gradually expanded to its mainland districts.

The Chinese mainland's first undersea tunnel, linking downtown Xiamen with the city's mainland Xiang'an District, opened to traffic in April 2010.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New undersea cables to boost cross-Strait communication*

FUZHOU, Aug. 21 (Xinhua) -- The first undersea telecommunication cables linking Taiwan and the Chinese mainland started operating on Tuesday, the primary company behind the project said.

The two optical fiber cables, linking the city of Xiamen in southeast China's Fujian Province and Kinmen Island, will serve as a cross-Strait "information highway," said Wang Xiaochu, board chairman of China Telecom, the primary builder and operator of the line.

Wang said the designed capacity of the Xiamen-Kinmen cables, which were completed on June 22, is about 100 times the current telecommunication volume between the two sides.

Prior to the launch of the direct line, signals were sent via international cables after cross-Strait telecommunication services were opened in 1993.

Kao Mingshu, a Taiwanese businessman who lives in Xiamen and does business on the mainland, said the new cables would make communicating with his family in Taiwan much more convenient.

"Communication difficulties were the greatest concern for my family in Taiwan," Kao said. "The greater information efficiency will surely benefit cross-Strait links."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hengan unveils Xiamen hotel plan *
The Standard
Monday, September 10, 2012

Hengan International (1044), the largest producer of sanitary napkins and baby diapers in the mainland, will expand into the domestic hospitality business.

The firm will spend HK$360 million to convert a building in Xiamen city, Fujian, into a hotel.

The blue-chip firm said since May 2010, it had been building a training center and office building in the central business district of Xiamen. But having considered the site's strategic location, it now wants to convert the structure into a hotel.

Hengan said it has inked a management contract for the hotel with US-based Hilton Hotel Management for 15 years. The firm estimates the hotel will be opened by October 2014.

Shares of Hengan rose 1.8 percent to HK$79.50 on Friday. So far this year the stock has climbed 9.4 percent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philippines to reconstruct pavilion in Fujian to promote trade, tourism*

MANILA, March 11 (Xinhua) -- The Philippine government will reconstruct in Xiamen, Fujian its pavilion at the 2010 World Expo in Shanghai as part its trade and investment and tourism promotion effort, the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) said Monday.

The DFA said the Department of Tourism (DOT) signed an agreement with China's Longquan Group last March granting to the latter exclusive rights to reconstruct the Philippine Pavilion in China.

The Philippine government said the Philippine Pavilion can be used to host trade exhibits, showcase locally-made merchandise, and as venue for cultural performances to elicit greater interest in the country among traders, business people, investors and tourists from southern China.

The DFA said the it will take about six months to one year to reconstruct the Philippine Pavilion.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*SM Prime spends $2M to power Xiamen mall with solar energy*
16 July 2013
BusinessWorld _Excerpt _










LISTED SM Prime Holdings, Inc. has spent $2 million to install a rooftop solar power facility in one its malls in China as part of efforts to become energy-efficient, the company said in a statement attached to a disclosure yesterday.

"SM Prime built a 1.1-megawatt rooftop solar power project in its mall, the first of its kind in Xiamen, Fujian Province, China in line with its commitment to reduce greenhouse gas emissions and optimize energy efficiency in its malls," the company said in its statement.

"The project consisted of... 3,740 solar panels on the roof of SM City Xiamen Phase 1 and Phase 2 (SM Lifestyle Center) with a total investment of 13.2 million Renminbi (RMB) or $2 million."

Total capacity of the SM Xiamen solar power installation is 1,100 kilowatt peak, SM Prime said.

Average generated electricity is estimated at 1.1 million kilowatt- hours (kWh) per year, while total generated electricity of the facility's estimated 25-year life will be approximately 27.5 million kWh, according to the statement.

"SM Prime is constantly in pursuit of the highest level of operational efficiency. We want to significantly reduce greenhouse gas emissions and operating costs by minimizing electricity consumption," the statement quoted SM Prime President Hans T. Sy as saying.

"In line with this, we place strong emphasis on investing in the latest innovations in sustainable, energy-efficient technology."

*********************


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Highways would cross Taiwan Strait* 
Beijing drafts plan for symbolic bridge, but lacks approval from Taiwanese authorities 
5 August 2013 
South China Morning Post

The mainland government has recently approved a national road project that includes two cross-strait highways linking both sides of the Taiwan Strait.

If completed, the project would be a literal and figurative bridge between the mainland and Taiwan and would mark a major milestone in cross-strait relations.

However, Taiwan's Mainland Affairs Council, the island's top cross-strait policy planning body, told the South China Morning Post the project had been "unilaterally worked out by mainland authorities".

"Based on national security concerns and cross-strait interactions, we have not planned anything with such high political sensitivity and complexity," the council said, spelling out the island's political and security concerns.

The mainland's State Council approved the National Highway Network Plan (2013-30) in June after it was proposed by the transport ministry, according to state media.

The China Daily reported last week that one of the proposed highways would start from Beijing and pass through Tianjin, Hebei, Shandong, Jiangsu, Anhui, Zhejiang and Fujian. Another highway would start in Chengdu and pass through Hunan, Jiangxi and Fujian before crossing the strait and ending in Kaohsiung, in southern Taiwan.

It was unclear whether a bridge or undersea tunnel would be built to span the strait, but some analysts said a tunnel would be a better option. The proposal reportedly claims a 122-kilometre tunnel between Pingtan county, Fuzhou, and Hsinchu in northern Taiwan would provide for safe and efficient travel.

The tunnel would also be more than twice the length of the Channel Tunnel linking Britain and France - currently the world's longest undersea tunnel.

Wu Zhiming, a tunnel expert and a professor at Tsinghua University, first came up with the cross-strait tunnel proposal in 1996. Since then, the Fujian provincial government has organised discussions and seminars, and invited experts, scholars and researchers, including some from Taiwan, to discuss the feasibility of the undertaking.

Taiwan and the mainland have been military enemies since the end of a civil war in 1949, but relations have warmed since Ma Ying-jeou became president of Taiwan in 2008 and adopted a policy of working with the mainland.

A road link between the two sides would likely not only have political implications, but it would save money on transport, compared with the high price of sea and air freights, economists said.

But what the economists dubbed a cross-strait economic zone would not come cheap. The proposal estimates that a tunnel could cost at least NT$2 trillion (HK$518 billion).

And despite the relatively warmer ties in recent years, Beijing still considers Taiwan a breakaway province that must eventually be reunified with the motherland.

This has drawn the ire of the island's pro-independence camp, led by the main opposition Democratic Progressive Party, which has rejected the proposed road link, saying it would create easier access to the island for mainland military forces.

"This is not the first time that the mainland has unilaterally worked out such a project," said Wang Kung-yi, a professor with the Graduate Institute of International Affairs and Strategic Studies at Tamkang University in Taipei.

"Unilateral as this may be, the mainland has to create projects like this to show that it has the ability and confidence to do so."

In March 2009, then-railways minister Liu Zhijun proposed a cross-strait railway network linking Beijing with Taipei and Xiamen with Kaohsiung.

Wang said the DPP was opposed to such constructions, including building a bridge between Xiamen and the Taiwanese-controlled island of Quemoy, which the party fears could play into the mainland's "reunification scheme".

The government of Quemoy first proposed building the bridge in 2006, in a bid to increase tourism and economic exchanges with the mainland.

Ma voiced support for the bridge three months after becoming president in 2008, but he later stepped back amid mounting criticism from the pro-independence camp.

Currently, about 400,000 mainland tourists visit Quemoy every year, and the Quemoy government predicts that number would grow threefold if the bridge were constructed.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Rough seas forecast for cruise industry*
16 August 2013
Shenzhen Daily

CHINA has steamed into the cruise industry with new terminals — along with big plans for more facilities and a luxury ship — to bring more foreign tourists ashore and capitalize on domestic travellers wanting to sail the high seas.

But industry experts see trouble for the government-led initiative costing billions of dollars, including construction of lavish facilities that are losing money, lack of proper planning, high port fees for ships and inefficient cruise facilities with long delays to clear customs.

“The government, the local authorities, need to support the cruise lines in exercising international practice here,” said Liu Zinan, the chairman in Shanghai of Florida-based cruise operator Royal Caribbean International.

Since cruise tourism was introduced in China less than 10 years ago, five terminals have been built at an estimated cost of more than 4.5 billion yuan (US$735 million). Three are under construction and another six are in the pipeline.

The investment is paying dividends in terms of tourist numbers, with port calls by international cruise lines rising 8.8 percent last year to about 285, according to the China Cruise & Yacht Industry Association.

But a construction spree has torpedoed profits, said Zheng Weihang, the association’s vice president.

“All five established cruise terminals have suffered losses mainly as a result of excessive investment by municipal authorities in building landmark structures that have yielded insufficient returns,” he said.

The government made development of the cruise sector a priority in 2011 as part of a five-year economic plan.

*In the southeastern city of Xiamen, more than 16 billion yuan was earmarked for 10 projects that include construction of a 100,000-ton luxury liner, a cruise terminal and a shipping business center, Xinhua has reported.*

In Shanghai and Tianjin, the combined investment in cruise infrastructure has topped 12.3 billion yuan, Royal Caribbean International estimates.

Some experts are concerned the money is being pumped in without proper research of the market or its potential for growth, especially as the tastes of Chinese cruise passengers differ markedly from foreign travellers.

“Simply copying will not work,” said Wolfgang Georg Arlt, director of the China Outbound Tourism Research Institute at West Coast University of Applied Sciences in Germany.

“Thorough market analysis and an understanding of the special demands of Chinese customers is needed before big investment is undertaken.”

Chinese tend to opt for short trips that involve plenty of shopping, in contrast to many Europeans and Americans who favor longer cruises that require months of planning.

For Chinese travellers, bureaucracy abroad can be an obstacle as they must apply for multiple visas if they take a cruise to many popular Asian destinations, including Port Klang in Malaysia and Phu My in Vietnam.

South Korea’s Jeju Island is a notable exception and has become popular among Chinese tourists because it grants 30 days of visa-free entry when they arrive directly by air or sea.

Shanghai, which launched China’s cruise business, is at the fore of the industry with two terminals serving as home ports for ships sailing to Jeju and other northeastern Asian destinations.

But even it has shortcomings, said office worker Shi Shile. “The terminal is good in hardware but poor in software. The service and the logistics need to catch up,” he said.

(SD-Agencies)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tong'an: Xiamen's rising high-tech star*
8 September 2013
China Daily

For years Tong'an, the largest district by size in Xiamen, has focused on technology and innovation.

Prominent among its effort is its Xiamen Technology Innovation Park in a coastal region of the district. It aims to be the largest R&D base on the west of the Taiwan Straits by attracting more State-level research institutes and top experts.

Several State-owned enterprises already have R&D facilities in the park, now developing its first phase covering nearly 4 square kilometers.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corp has invested 3.5 billion yuan ($517.8 million) and China Electronics Technology Group Corp has spent 2.6 billion yuan on facilities in the new park.

Investment from the Haixia Modern Agriculture Research Institute is expected to surpass 1 billion yuan. Its facilities will include major R&D centers for innovative agriculture, carbon sink technology, food processing and precision horticulture.

It will also have two Taiwan-funded cooperation centers and two trading markets for food and carbon emissions.

Eco-friendly design

According to its development blueprint, the eco-friendly park will feature an attractive coastal landscape and two scenic sites, the Meifeng Reservoir and the Guishan Mountain Park.

Several roads will be built for more access to the coastal landscape.

In addition to natural beauty, the park will have service centers for R&D, commercial buildings, industrial design and support facilities.

Developed with a total investment of 20 billion yuan ($3.3 billion), the park will begin full operation in five years, said officials.

By that time it will also be home to facilities providing technology support for Xiamen and the entire economic region on the west coast of the Taiwan Straits.

The park is also a national demonstrational area for commercial development of buildings using renewable energy.

It also plans to become a low carbon city pilot area.

Industrial center

Another ambitious project is designed for "emerging strategic industries", a 10 sq km area co-developed by the Tong'an district government and Xiamen Torch High-tech Zone.

The project is positioned to serve Xiamen's emerging technologies and as a professional park for industries across the Straits.

It is planned as home to companies engaged in next-generation information technology, new materials, marine high technology, electronics and the creative industry.

It will become a comprehensive park that has well-established facilities and sound services for both work and living, said officials

Smart city

Some industrial giants have already sensed the opportunities in Tong'an district and are starting their own sprawling operations.

Leading domestic home appliance maker Haier will invest some 4 billion yuan to build 15.33-hectare "smart city" named after itself in Tong'an district.

E-book and online commerce giant Amazon has also established a massive operation center in Tong'an.

Amazon Trade Co Xiamen, started with an investment of $ 290 million, is the electronic business portal's first operation in China outside Beijing.

Covering 14.67 hectares, its Tong'an base is expected to generate annual revenues surpassing 2 billion yuan.

Its Xiamen site is a unified operation for order processing, statistics, storage, logistics and retailing, said the company.

It uses several environmentally friendly and energy saving technologies in its operation as a low-carbon and ultra-modern logistics hub, it said.


----------



## TAMbull (Apr 11, 2012)

Any renders of the NBA-style arena?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's Xiamen begins subway construction *

XIAMEN, Nov.13 (Xinhua) -- The island city of Xiamen in east China's Fujian Province has started building its first subway line, local authorities announced Wednesday.

The 30.3-km Line 1 will run south-north across the Xiamen Island and span the sea via elevated rails to connect with the city's northern part on the mainland, according to the city's office on subway construction.

The line is expected to start service in 2017, with a total travel time of 50 minutes, the office said.

Data show a total of 16 cities on the Chinese mainland have urban rail transit systems as of June, with a total track length of 2,037 km, a figure that will increased to 3,000 km in 2015.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Construction projects answer growing demand*
26 May 2014
South China Morning Post

Airport capacity in Xiamen is set to increase in the near future with the opening of Terminal 4 at Gaoqi International Airport at the end of this year, and the debut of Xiangan International Airport in 2020.

Xiamen is the air transport hub for the cities of Xiamen, Zhangzhou and Quanzhou, supporting the economic development and business activities in the area. However, the growth in air transport has been restricted by the lack of capacity at Gaoqi International Airport, which already operates above its design capacity.

Opened in 1983, Gaoqi International Airport is the first airport in Xiamen. It has a runway of 3,400m and taxiway of 3,300m. The airport operates around 140 international and domestic routes by 24 airlines, linking Xiamen with more than 20 cities, including Hong Kong, Macau, Kuala Lumpur, Osaka, Seoul, Singapore and Taipei.

With its single runway and two terminals (Terminal 2 and 3), the airport was 11th busiest in China last year with 19.73 million passengers, well above its design capacity of 15 million after an expansion in 2011.

Work on Terminal 4 started in 2011. With a 72,000-square-metre passenger terminal, the first phase will have a capacity of 12 million travellers when it opens by the end of this year. The second phase will expand the passenger terminal to 120,000 square metres, with a capacity of 20 million travellers.

Terminal 4 will be used for domestic flights. When that is in full operation, the airport’s three terminals will have a combined capacity for 35 million passengers, meeting the demand of around 33 million passengers by 2020, when the new Xiangan International Airport is expected to begin trial operations.

Work on the new airport has started on reclaimed land between Dadeng Island and Xiaodeng Island off the coast some 30km from Xiamen’s city centre. The airport will cover 17.5 square kilometres. Initially, it will have two runways and a passenger terminal of 540,000 square metres, with a handling capacity of 45 million passengers by 2025. In the long term, it will have four runways and a capacity of 75 million travellers by 2040. Construction is scheduled to be completed in 2018 and begin trial operations in 2020.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kinmen seeks role in construction of airport on Xiamen*
Taipei Times with CNA 
30 July 2014









_Looking towards Kinmen from Xiamen_

Kinmen County, which is less than 10km from Xiamen on Chinas southeastern coast, has expressed interest in jointly building and operating a new international airport being planned for the Chinese city.

During a meeting with an official from the Xiamen Municipal Bureau of Planning and other Kinmen officials on Sunday, Kinmen County Commissioner Li Wo-shi said he hoped the county could take part in both the construction and operation of the new airport to help boost Kinmens capacity to cater to travelers.

An expansion of Kinmen airport was completed late last year, but the facilitys maximum capacity of 3.9 million passengers per year would be reached in five years, Li said, which poses a problem because the airport cannot be expanded further.

Having the use of the airport in Xiamen would be a solution to Kinmen airports capacity problem, Li said, adding that he would submit a proposal on the matter to the Ministry of Transportation and Communications.

Kinmens idea of jointly building and operating the Xiamen airport follows a previous proposal by the county to build a bridge connecting it to Xiamen.

During Sundays meeting, representatives from both sides agreed to hire a consulting firm to carry out a feasibility study on the joint venture.

Li also asked the county government to create a designated communication channel with its Xiamen counterpart to further discuss the issue.

Xiamen is currently reclaiming land around the Dadeng and Xiaodeng islands to create a 26km2 plot of land for the new airport.

The airport is to have four runways, according to the construction plan.

The facility is expected to become operational in 2020.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Massive projects are transforming city*
27 May 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Mainland cities routinely develop huge new airports, subway systems or train stations. Xiamen is different in that it is conducting all these massive projects at the same time.

With a 40 billion yuan (HK$51 billion) airport, 50 billion yuan subway system, and new train stations, the city is being remapped. 

The premise and promise of these projects are twofold: a short-term boost in investment and construction jobs, coupled with a long-term increase in efficiency and economy for residents and visitors.

The projects are already changing traffic flows in and to the city. The expanded Xiamen railway station and new high-speed rail routes have cut transport time from Shenzhen to Xiamen's city centre to less than three hours.

"A train ride from Shenzhen that offers comfortable seats, Wi-fi and typically no delay is perfect for comfortably travelling with children," says David Katemopoulos, general manager of Le Meridien Xiamen.

Travellers seem to agree, and flights from Shenzhen to Xiamen have dropped by up to one-third since the Shenzhen-Xiamen high-speed rail's debut.

Because the subway project has yet to open, its short-term impact has been more on surface traffic than commuter patterns. That will change in 2017, when the first subway line connects the city's southern ferry port with its two main rail stations.

Keith Griffiths, the chairman of Aedas and who has designed several major projects in Xiamen, predicts that the subway system will serve as a key conduit to the city's major shopping and transport hubs, boosting business along the routes.

The expansion of Xiamen's airport system is already under way, with the new T4 terminal opening last December to service domestic flights. Two new runways will double the city's air capacity when they come online towards the end of the decade. Another new train station is under construction to service the terminals for the additional runways.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucheng Plaza

Height: 217.0m | ~180.0m
Floors: 53 fl | 45 fl
Status: Under construction
Use: Office, Residential
Started: 2013
Finished: 2017











*2015-10-06 by 城九建 *


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Xiamen committed to 'sponge city' campaign*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-12-04 

The city of Xiamen in Fujian province is striving to transform itself into a sponge, capable of soaking up rainwater and retaining it for future use.

The "sponge city" program can help cities better absorb rain to improve the environment, save water resources and prevent waterlogging.

The program is in response to the growing need of upgraded water management infrastructure in China, a country wrestling with the twin problems of urban flooding and water scarcity. China's 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) has proposed to boost construction of flood-control and waterlogging-prevention facilities.

The campaign will cover 20 percent of China's urban areas by 2020 and 80 percent by 2030, Lu Kehua, vice-minister of housing and urban-rural development, said at a news conference on Oct 9.

Over the past half year, Xiamen, one of the first pilot cities for the program, introduced it in school and hospital areas by renovating streets with permeable materials, reconstructing drains, constructing storage facilities and installing "bioswale" -- gullies filled with drought-resistant plants.

The program will be later expanded to lake, reservoir and mountain areas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Xiamen becomes transportation hub*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-12-30

Xiamen, Fujian province is improving its transportation infrastructure to become a fully fledged regional hub by 2020, the city's transportation bureau said on Dec 27.

Between January and November 2015, the city paved 2,720 kilometers of roads, and the city's road system handled 16.9 billion ton kilometers of freight, an annual growth of 15.9 percent, topping the province.

In the same period, Xiamen's railway system handled 19.28 million passengers, 22.27 percent more than last year. The city's airports handled 20.1 million passengers, an annual growth of 4.35 percent, and 283,500 tons of freight, an annual growth of 1.05 percent.

During that period, the logistics sector realized 85.55 billion yuan ($13.2 billion) in revenue, growing 14.28 percent annually, and 28.35 billion yuan in added value, an annual rise of 15.2 percent.

Currently there are 3,700 logistics enterprises in the city, 68 of which are rated AAA grade or higher in credibility.

In 2015 Xiamen invested more than 30 billion yuan and prompted massive advances in roads, railways, air navigation, and logistics.

Xiamen ran a string of construction and renovation projects to improve the city's road network and raise connectivity with other cities.

Xiamen railway station opened its southern terminal in 2015, strengthening railway service in southeast China.

The Gaoqi international airport became the 11th largest airport in terms of domestic market, and fifth largest in terms of international traffic. The airport opened routes to the Netherlands and Australia in 2015, and a new international airport is now under construction in the Xiang'an district.

Xiamen added dozens of bus lines and optimized bus routes running across the city. A fifth line was added to its Bus Rapid Transit network, which achieved enclosed pathways with elevated bridges on Xiamen Island (the center of the city) and dedicated lanes at the coastal districts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* City ranks second in China for quality of business environment *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 31, 2019

Xiamen is known for being one of Fujian province's most scenic spots with a rich maritime culture and slow pace of life. But few people know it ranked second in business environment among 22 major cities in China last year, and has attracted major startups in new economy seeking lower costs and a better working environment.

At Xu Long's new office in Xiamen, beyond the windows are blue sky and ocean. "The same rental cost will get you a single room back in Beijing, but it's enough for a whole apartment in Xiamen," Xu, senior vice-president of Chinese financial technology company Qudian, told Chinese newspaper 21st Century Business Herald.

"Our colleagues say the quality of life has improved."

The five-year-old startup moved its headquarters to Xiamen last year. Other newcomers include car rental service provider Ucar, coffee chain operator Luckin Coffee, online life services platform Meituan and tech company Bytedance.

In 2018, about 14,200 Chinese companies settled in Xiamen, along with over 1,200 foreign companies.

Lu Zhengyao, chairman and CEO of Ucar, told the paper that Xiamen has released a series of policies to benefit companies, including those concerned with taxation. He added the operation cost is lower and workers have a stronger sense of satisfaction, which means a more stable team which is good for the long-term development of the company.

"Here in Xiamen, a special economic zone and a city specifically designated in the State plan, the decision can be made quickly and companies can even talk to top officials in the government."

Lu said the company aims to expand upstream and downstream industries in the city.

More : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2019-10/31/content_37519669.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Upgrading Xiamen on both sides of the water *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 23, 2020

Xiamen, an island city in East China's Fujian province, is ramping up efforts to promote its overall city construction by accelerating coordinated development.

In 2002, Xiamen rolled out its urban development blueprint, focusing on cross-island development by integrating the main island and its four districts Jimei, Haicang, Tong'an and Xiang'an in the city's mainland.

After 18 years of development, the city has seen great progress in its integrated development of urbanization, industrial structure, public service and ecological construction.

Official data show Xiamen has expanded its urban areas from 94 square kilometers in 2002 to 397.84 sq km in 2019. The ratio of people living in the urban area has increased from 52 percent to 89.2 percent.

During the same period, its regional GDP jumped from 64.8 billion yuan (US$9.71 billion) to 599.5 billion yuan, with 47.6 percent contributed by the four mainland districts.

In May, the city government held a conference on further promoting development of the city as a special economic zone.

More : Upgrading Xiamen on both sides of the water


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Elevated mountain walkway, opened over a year ago. Goes for over 20km. 

Untitled by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG1Jiu]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG1Jjg]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG5iQS]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG5THh] on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

New or renovated temple in the Botanic Gardens. Design based on Beijing's Temple of Heaven.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG5idz]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kG5hU8] Hosted on flickr


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, 1page per 9 years, really guys ?


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, this thread needs some work. 

Haixi Financial Plaza; a complex with three towers. The logo on top is from Xiamen Airlines.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kGyZMh]

This is down the street from this other noteworthy building. 

https://flic.kr/p/2kQ5eHq


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Xiamen Winland IFC









TFP Farrells Selected to Design New Financial Center in Xiamen


TFP Farrells have been selected by Winland Group in an international competition to design "the pioneer project of an emerging financial district,"...




www.archdaily.com













Hosted on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

New Tower completed across the road from the Kempinski hotel. 
Untitled 
18-04-21 
Older photos
Untitled 
Untitled
On Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Recently renovated villa near Zhongshan park. 
Untitled 
Untitled on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Xiamen is China's gate to Taiwan


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

This project is still in early stages but it looks really promising. They are planning to transform this area into a new district and here are some proposals

area under consideration









scenario 1
























scenario 2
























scenario 3
























you can find more here
来了！马銮湾中心岛空间规划国际征集方案揭开面纱|厦门|滨海|厦门湾_网易订阅 (163.com)
CPG leads consortium to win "Xiamen Maluanwan New District Central Island Detailed Planning" competition - CPG Corporation


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Xiamen's tallest tower, the Xiamen International Centre, which has been stalled for many years, has a new buyer and reportedly will resume construction in September.









总投60亿！拟9月开工！“厦门第一高楼”要来了？


期待！




mp.weixin.qq.com





In other news Line 3 of the Xiamen metro opened yesterday.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

A large number of towers will be built near Yundang lake beside the Kempinski hotel. Currently in prep, with low-rise apartments being demolished.






真拆了! 厦门旧改再曝大消息! 湖滨片区蝶变在即!_改造


  不仅如此，在片区东南角的出让地块上，还规划连接万象城的商业街区，进一步提升片区商业氛围。   在一里社区和四里社区，将分别建设全龄段的家园中心，配套幼托所、老年日间照料中心、医疗服务站、社区图书…




m.sohu.com





 Yundang lake project, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Xiamen Bank Headquarters' Design Unveiled


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Xiamen's most expensive apartments, recently completed. Here's a link to a good promo video. 
https://b23.tv/fw27uR 

, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mvMjGo], on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperFunVi (Dec 7, 2020)

The seventh shape said:


> Xiamen's most expensive apartments, recently completed. Here's a link to a good promo video.
> https://b23.tv/fw27uR
> 
> , on Flickr
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2mvMjGo], on Flickr


What's the price?


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Two towers completed in Jimei District



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mENwFD]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mERLQG] on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

What's the price?
[/QUOTE]


skyscraperFunVi said:


> What's the price?


Starting at over 10 million RMB I hear.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

New tower going up near the Guanyinshan area of the Xiamen Island. 

 on Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mJPbQQ] on Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mJWGPa] on Flickr


----------



## reedstefan (Jan 29, 2013)

Some of the photos which i shoot in 2019 in Xiamen


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

The square and general area outside Xiamen railway station has under construction the last few years with the completing of a new metro line. Recently it has been finished with a new square and links to the metro and BRT system. 

Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr
Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr
Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nhWqUw]Untitled on Flickr







[/url]Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr

Across the road
Untitled on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

New office tower UC near Yundang lake. 
Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr
Xiamen 04/2022 on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

New residential buildings going up beside the Kempinski hotel tower. 

Xiamen 03/05/2022 on Flickr


----------

